# An Aussie Joke.......From my Aussie pal.



## wasabi (Jun 29, 2005)

_When  Shane Warne and Simone first got married Shane said, "I am putting a_
_box under  the bed. You must promise never to look in it."_

_In  all their 10 years of marriage, Simone had never looked. However, on the_
_afternoon of their 10th anniversary, curiosity got the best of her and she_
_lifted the lid and peeked inside. In the box were 3 empty beer cans and_
_(AUD) $81,874.25 in cash. She closed the box and put it back under the  bed._

_Now  that she knew what was in the box, she was doubly curious as to why_
_there even  was such a box with such contents._
_That evening, they were out for a special  anniversary dinner. After dinner,_
_Simone could no longer contain her curiosity  and she confessed, saying, "I_
_am so sorry. For all these years, I kept my  promise and never looked into_
_the box under our bed. However, today the  temptation was too much and I_
_gave in. But now I need to know, why do you keep  the 3 beer cans in the_
_box?"_

_Shane  thought for a while and said, "I guess after all these years you_
_deserve to know  the truth. Whenever I was unfaithful to you, I put an empty_
_beer can in the box  under the bed to remind myself not to do it again."_
_Simone was shocked, but  said, "I am very disappointed and saddened by your_
_behaviour. However, since you  are addicted to ***, I guess it does happen_
_and I guess 3 times is not that bad  considering your problem."_

_Shane  thanked her for being so understanding. They hugged and made their_
_peace. A  little while later Simone asked Shane, "So why do you have all_
_that money in the  box?"_

_Shane answered,  "Well, whenever the box filled up with empty cans, I took_
_         them to the recycling  center and redeemed them for cash_


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 30, 2005)

_



In all their 10 years of marriage, Simone had never looked. However, on the
afternoon of their 10th anniversary, curiosity got the best of her and she
lifted the lid and peeked inside. In the box were 3 empty beer cans and
(AUD) $81,874.25 in cash. She closed the box and put it back under the bed

Click to expand...

 
That's a nice funeral and a REALLY nice cruise _


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

lol texas my thoughts exactly !


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

Thats a good one! poor Shane keeps getting into more and more trouble.


----------



## kyles (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm sorry but we can't mention cricket. At all. Not here, not now, not ever. I am living in England and it's just unbearable today, we lost AGAIN, badly. Work is going to be unbearable tomorrow I sit amongst three sport crazy lads and they are just going to tease me all morning, I can see it now. Sigh. 

Good joke though!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 7, 2005)

Ho hum....!
Kyles, my sister in Aus is a great cricket fan (very unusual for a Scot)... she is being VERY quiet about the Aussie record this summer....

My heart bleeds for you (NOT!)


----------

